# More experiments: Torrified Wheat



## Ramps (8/6/14)

After an Irish friend of mine raving about one his favourite beers: Spitfire, I looked up a few recipes. Most called for Torrified (which I believe should be "torrefied") wheat.
After seeing Kodos' post on torried wheat with his pics of torrefied barley I decided to have a go myself

I had on hand some soft (low protein) wheat which normally goes into cakes and biscuits and some high protein, hard wheat which is used for bread making.

My first trials with the microwave produced no popping and teeth breaking grain

My second trials were an hour or so later, after the pizza was cooked I cranked up the oven to 240 degrees and threw in a tray, one grain thickness, half low protein wheat and half high protein wheat. After a couple of minutes I started seeing wheat jumping around the tray after 4 minutes there was very little activity so I pulled it out.

The results as pictured below

The high protein wheat (hard wheat, bread wheat) was the winner by far. It plumped up, browned slightly, has gone crunchy and has a lovely cereally flavour to it.
The low protein wheat just went hard.

So if you're torrefying your own wheat I recommend high protein (bread) wheat in 240 degree oven for 4 minutes

mind you I'm yet to try it in a beer, give me a few weeks for the taste test


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/6/14)

Interesting, I will give weyermann or Burstons wheat a roll when I have the oven fired up next.
Nev


----------



## Bribie G (8/6/14)

No wonder the wheat was terrified.

TW is often used to prevent set mashes (in the same way as rice hulls) - I'd guess in the case of Spitfire it's in there to add a bit of extra head and lacing and I often add a couple of hundred grams of Aussie wheat malt to my UK ESBs and IPAs.

I once ordered some from CraftBrewer but got sent simply rolled wheat flakes, that isn't torrified.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/6/14)

Bribie...thats RICE GULLS...

Bloody immigrants......

Next you will be spelling Gladwrap as "Airlock"


----------



## wynnum1 (8/6/14)

How about a popcorn maker hot air type.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/6/14)

Actually...

Apart from the rabble above in previous posts..

I would give trying to make my own torrified wheat. 

Why not. I tried making my own biscuit malt. 

The whole idea of home brewing is the being able to experiment.

Back in the old days, c2010, we where doing radical things like using different yeasts and No-Chill. 

I think putting some grains in an oven at a set Temp coluld bring back the golden days of 1998.


Seriously. It is actually nice to see brewers getting back to old school methods and working out what actually works and doing things like roasting grains to see how they taste in a brew. 

Mistakes are what makes a great beer.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/6/14)

Looks like corn will blow at 180C.


----------



## mje1980 (8/6/14)

I tried to terrify wheat once. Tried everything, scary movies, fake positive aids test etc. nothing worked. Now that tony abbots pm I might try again.


----------



## pk.sax (8/6/14)

Bribie G said:


> No wonder the wheat was terrified.
> 
> TW is often used to prevent set mashes (in the same way as rice hulls) - I'd guess in the case of Spitfire it's in there to add a bit of extra head and lacing and I often add a couple of hundred grams of Aussie wheat malt to my UK ESBs and IPAs.
> 
> I once ordered some from CraftBrewer but got sent simply rolled wheat flakes, that isn't torrified.


Care to explain that set mash bit?

I have a mate with a wheat allergy so am trying to completely eliminate wheat from my brewing but the bit about avoiding set mashes is interesting. A rye beer is on the cards sometime...


----------



## Not For Horses (8/6/14)

practicalfool said:


> I have a mate with a wheat allergy so am trying to completely eliminate wheat from my brewing


Try barley. I'm tipping it's gonna be the next big thing in brewing


----------



## Bribie G (8/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Bribie...thats RICE GULLS...
> 
> Bloody immigrants......
> 
> Next you will be spelling Gladwrap as "Airlock"


Rice gulls was a typo made by Manticle a few years ago and has gone into urban legend.
I personally spell Airlock as Kittens.


practicalfool said:


> Care to explain that set mash bit?
> 
> I have a mate with a wheat allergy so am trying to completely eliminate wheat from my brewing but the bit about avoiding set mashes is interesting. A rye beer is on the cards sometime...


Stuck mash where the mash clogs the braid or whatever and stops draining, the use of rice hulls etc loosens up the mash for easier draining. Not an issue with BIAB.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/6/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Looks like corn will blow at 180C.


Its OK Nev.We have 2hrs headstart. Im sure you will get get a PM before it actually happens


----------



## pk.sax (8/6/14)

Bribie G said:


> Rice gulls was a typo made by Manticle a few years ago and has gone into urban legend.
> I personally spell Airlock as Kittens.
> Stuck mash where the mash clogs the braid or whatever and stops draining, the use of rice hulls etc loosens up the mash for easier draining. Not an issue with BIAB.


I mean how does torrefied wheat do what rice gulls do?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/6/14)

Bribie G said:


> Rice gulls was a typo made by Manticle


NO. IT WAS NOT.

Manticle had nothing to do with Rice Gulls.

I actually know, personally, the person who made the infamous "Rice Gull" post.


----------



## Bribie G (9/6/14)

Jonathon Livingstone Seagull?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/6/14)

No.

Now go back and grow Beard


----------

